# Easton Tempest II Wheels For Cross?



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

Last Spring I bought a set of Easton Tempest II wheels (not the carbon ones) because I envisioned doing more century rides. My riding took a detour and I'm doing cross races. My question is what I should do with the new wheels (now with 700+/- miles on them)? Should I use them for cross (way over kill from a quality perspective relative to my skills/competetiveness) or sell them at a loss and invest in a decent set of tubular wheels and tires?


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I use the carbon set of these fro cross and they work great. Go ahead and use them and have fun with it. Don't worry if you don't deserve them, I know I don't but I ride the hell out of 'em anyway.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Use them. I have a set on my road bike and have been very happy with them. I would use them for cross, but have a set of Easton circuits that I use instead, and this last weekend was the first time I have broken a spoke on them during cross, and that was because I crashed and 3 people ran over me.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

lousylegs said:


> ...last weekend was the first time I have broken a spoke on them during cross, and that was because I crashed and 3 people ran over me.


God I love cross.


----------

